# Paramjit Singh Sarna Says NO To Akhand Path Booking In Memory Of Sikh Genocide Victim



## kds1980 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ludhiana, Punjab: The constitution of a commission by the president Delhi Gurdwara Prabandhak Committee, Paramjit Singh Sarna, to probe into the recent firing incident in the city has drawn criticism from Surjit Singh, Punjab president of Danga Peerat Welfare Society on Wednesday.  He remarked that Sarna had not allowed them to organize an akhand path in the memory of the riot victims on the occasion of 25th anniversary of 1984 Anti-Sikh riots, but had went on to honour Sheila Dikshit, chief minister, Delhi.

He rued that it is injustice with the riot victims who have been suffering for a long time. Condemning the steps being taken by the Delhi Shiromani Gurdwara Prabandhak Committee, he said it was an irony that Paramjit Singh Sarna had expressed grief over the clash between the Sikhs and the city police, but had never thought anything for the welfare of the victims of 1984 riots. He also said that they would gherao the commission that would reach the city on December.

Source: TOI


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Paramjit Singh Sarna says NO to Akhand Path booking in memory of Sikh Genocide Vi*

This a type of Guy Sarna is .Supporting sarna over Badal or badal over Sarna is like supporting Hitler over Stalin or stalin over Hitler


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Paramjit Singh Sarna says NO to Akhand Path booking in memory of Sikh Genocide Vi*



Kanwardeep Singh said:


> This a type of Guy Sarna is .Supporting sarna over Badal or badal over Sarna is like supporting Hitler over Stalin or stalin over Hitler


 
Last year ie in November 2009 Sarna did not participate in the rally held by Simranjit Singh Mann against 1984 anti Sikh pogroms at Gurdwara Rakabganj in New Delhi.Gurdwara Rakabganj is under the control of Sarna's DSGMC.

Iko thaily day chatay vatay aa badal tay sarna tay ravi inder tay ramoowalia tay longowal dal tay barnala dal.

Naalay BJP,Congress,Communist,Samajvadi etc are also same .

They have the same RSS soch.

All these parties play friendly matches between themselves.All those who vote for them are fools.

Let us bring Akali Dal Mann and Akali Dal panch pradani in the forefront and bring a Sikh revolution.


----------



## Admin (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Paramjit Singh Sarna says NO to Akhand Path booking in memory of Sikh Genocide Vi*

Thanks for this article... but could you please put up a direct link to where Times of India (TOI) has posted this in its website? i am finding it hard to trace the origin of this news article... 

Thanks & Regards


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Paramjit Singh Sarna says NO to Akhand Path booking in memory of Sikh Genocide Vi*

Sarna's acts flayed - Ludhiana - City - The Times of India


----------



## Admin (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Paramjit Singh Sarna says NO to Akhand Path booking in memory of Sikh Genocide Vi*

Thanks! it would be interesting to read original press release where Sarna did refuse such an event from happening...


----------



## Admin (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Paramjit Singh Sarna says NO to Akhand Path booking in memory of Sikh Genocide Vi*

Ok! i found the original news: The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Delhi and neighbourhood

*  Rift over ardaas for riots victims  
         Tribune News Service*​New Delhi, October 28



The conduct of an ardaas (prayer) for the victims of the 1984 anti-Sikh  riots has acquired political overtones and resulted in differences  within the Sikh community.  The ardaas to mark the 25 years of the riots is slated for November 7.  It will mark the culmination of a weeklong akhand path starting November  1—the date riots engulfed the national Capital in the aftermath of the  assassination of the then Prime Minister Indira Gandhi.   


President of the All India  Riot Victim Relief Committee (AIRVRC) Kuldip Singh Bhogal today alleged  that he had sought permission from the Delhi Sikh Gurdwara Management  Committee (DSGMC) for performing ardaas at Bala Sahib near Sarai Kale  Khan, but the request was turned down. 


Bhogal, who owes allegiance to Punjab Chief  Minister Parkash Singh Badal-led Shriomani Aklai Dal, alleged that the  request had been turned down as DSGMC chief Paramjit Singh Sarna feared  that committee members might speak against the Congress party during the  ardaas.


Sarna, on the other  hand, denied that the AIRVRC had approached him on the subject, and said  that the DSGMC had decided to organise an ardaas on November 2 at  Gurdwara Rakab Ganj located near Parliament. 



This is not the first time that differences have  emerged within the community over a sensitive matter like the anti-Sikh  riots. In the past, people within the community, some of whom are  ideologically more in line with the SAD, have been critical of Sarna. On  the other hand, Sarna, who has held sway over the cash-rich DSGMC,  takes a middle path. 
Some  3,000 Sikhs had died in the riots and the Congress-led UPA government  had paid compensation to the victims following the tabling of the  Justice Nanavati Commission report.


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Paramjit Singh Sarna says NO to Akhand Path booking in memory of Sikh Genocide Vi*

Aman singh ji 

Whatever the reason the truth is That on 25th anniverery of 1984 riots DSGPC  hardly did anything.It was not a small thing Delhi was totaly silent on 25th anniverery of 1984 riots 
thanks to sarna and his congress masters.If this sarna had been a real honest guy He should had organised a big Akhand paath with inviting all the journalists and telling the younger generation of sikhs what happened in 1984.All he did was organised a small ardas (if he did) and then both opponents Sarna(congress) and Bhogal(badal)  started blame game


----------



## jasvinder121 (Jun 8, 2010)




----------

